# Most blatant plot hole(or any mistake in general) of all time?



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2009)

So what do you think?

To me, it would be "Zombie 3". A character goes into the kitchen with his girlfriend and suddenly a flying zombie head jumps out of the fridge and kills him. The screams are loud, but his friends(who are in the next room) don't hear him for some reason. 

No, that's not the plot hole. The plot hole is when that character shows up later on, fine and not a zombie, asking "What's going on?" before being overcome and eaten by zombies. Apparently, there were two directors who shot different parts of the movie and somehow they fucked this one up.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 11, 2009)

I remember in _Twilight_, where the director said, "This could work."


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2009)

Stark said:


> I remember in _Twilight_, where the director said, "This could work."



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.

END THREAD.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2009)

lol.

Superman II cut out the scene where it's explained how Superman gets his powers back.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2009)

I still hate Hitman. Everything about that movie was a huge blatant plot hole.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2009)

How could I forget "Jaws: The Revenge"

-Shark travels to the Bahamas from.........New York? I don't remember. 
-Shark can stand on it's tale.
- Shark explodes when impaled by boat.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> How could I forget "Jaws: The Revenge"
> 
> -Shark travels to the Bahamas from.........New York? I don't remember.
> -Shark can stand on it's tale.
> - Shark explodes when impaled by boat.



Dude lol, I'm gonna watch this now for the lulz.


----------



## Koi (Mar 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]YExetXLMPQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## martryn (Mar 11, 2009)

The remake of Planet of the Apes.  What the fuck?  I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> Dude lol, I'm gonna watch this now for the lulz.




lol, actually, I think it may have been California or Rhode Island or something....not New York. But yeah, it's pretty funny......


----------



## martryn (Mar 11, 2009)

Also, Empire Strikes Back.  Luke runs off to Dagobah, meets Yoda, gets trained to be a jedi, and then leaves to go to Cloud City... in how long?  I mean, Han Solo and gang were hanging out on the Millineum Falcon ever since they left Hoth, dodging the Empire.  The time differences don't make sense.  Luke either became a jedi in a matter of days, or Han Solo was sitting in a giant space worm for months. 

Or, my explanation, the trip to Cloud City took several fucking weeks and they stayed there for several weeks, and were then held prisoner for several weeks, before Luke finally arrived.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2009)

martryn said:


> Also, Empire Strikes Back.  Luke runs off to Dagobah, meets Yoda, gets trained to be a jedi, and then leaves to go to Cloud City... in how long?  I mean, Han Solo and gang were hanging out on the Millineum Falcon ever since they left Hoth, dodging the Empire.  The time differences don't make sense.  Luke either became a jedi in a matter of days, or Han Solo was sitting in a giant space worm for months.
> 
> Or, my explanation, the trip to Cloud City took several fucking weeks and they stayed there for several weeks, and were then held prisoner for several weeks, before Luke finally arrived.



lol, good point. I notice this alot. 

Underworld 2 did that alot. 

Reminds me of a movie called "Ghosts of Sodom"(same director of Zombie 3), characters leave early in the day, say they are low on gas, but don't stop until late at night.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 11, 2009)

Mummy Returns - First film takes place in 1926. The second takes place in 1933. Their son is 8 years old. So they basically had their son a year before even meeting in the first flick.


----------



## Slice (Mar 11, 2009)

Plan 9 from outer space (The whole movie)

Changing one of the actors while shooting the movie did not help, especially lol worthy was "Bela Lugosi entering a building, cut inside, a huge guy with brighter hair than him walks in holding his mantle in front of his face (so you wont recognise it's not Lugosi) when he leaves the building its Lugosi again.

Especially great are the scenes when someone runs around a corner and suddently its nightime when just 1 second befor he was standing in bright daylight.


And for those of you who do not know the movie, the story is something like this:

"In a distant future mankind will destroy the universe by building a huge bomb, so aliens come to earth in the 50s and try to stop us... by resurrecting the dead"


Thats at least what the dvd package says the movie does not make it quite clear


----------



## Starrk (Mar 11, 2009)

In _The Mummy_, how did Anish(the Medji) get back outside after supposedly kamikazing the mummies in the tunnel? Shouldn't he have gone past Benny, who was loading up a camel with gold from the tomb, at some point? I hardly think Anish knew the floor plan of the tomb, since it seems like there was only one way in and out of the tomb.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 11, 2009)

In Gladiator Russel Crowe goes from Germany to Spain in just a horse ride


----------



## Slice (Mar 11, 2009)

Maybe it was one hell of a fast horse


----------



## Starrk (Mar 11, 2009)

Or there were more than one.


----------



## Even (Mar 11, 2009)

well, the Romans did that alot  Damn good horseriders them Romans


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2009)

martryn said:


> Also, Empire Strikes Back.  Luke runs off to Dagobah, meets Yoda, gets trained to be a jedi, and then leaves to go to Cloud City... in how long?  I mean, Han Solo and gang were hanging out on the Millineum Falcon ever since they left Hoth, dodging the Empire.  The time differences don't make sense.  Luke either became a jedi in a matter of days, or Han Solo was sitting in a giant space worm for months.
> 
> Or, my explanation, the trip to Cloud City took several fucking weeks and they stayed there for several weeks, and were then held prisoner for several weeks, before Luke finally arrived.



_The Millenium Falcon_ did'nt have a working hyperdrive, so yes the film probably did take place over quite a long period of time. It would have taken them several weeks at least to get _anywhere._

Plus consider things like how long it wolud have taken to gather the top Bounty Hunter's in the Galaxy on board the _Executor_ which was travelling though an asteroid field.

Luke's X-Wing did have a working hyperdrive, plus he knew via precognition that his friends were in danger (though for that I would just ask you to consider that he left before they were caught and the story was just told in a not-too-linear fashion). So he could get to Cloud City much, much faster. We also dont' know for exactly how long they were their or how long Solo was tortured. 

Anyway...

-_Home Alone 2_: Kevin McCallister is 10 years old in this film, but in the last film he was eight, and the film is set only one year after the last. So Kevin has had two birthdays in one year.

-_Austin Powers 2_: Vaneesa being a Fembot, No.2 being both still alive and still loyal to Dr Evil, and a whole bunch of other stuff, though to be fair a lot of it was done on purpose.

-_The Mummy Returns_: Imhotep did'nt recognise Eve in the last film even though she's supposed to be the Pharoah's daughter reincarnated; his mummy soldiers have tongues even though real mummies have their tongues ripped out; the Meji seem to have become a vast army for no obvious reason but to fight another vast army.......I could go on.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 11, 2009)

Well in spiderman 2 Harry tells Doc Ock that in order to find Spider-Man he must find Peter first. Doc Ock finds Peter with Mary Jane in the cafe and throws a car through the window straight at them. Any normal man would've been killed instantly, and Doc Ock doesn't know that Peter is Spider-Man. Given that Peter is his only lead on Spider-Man, it makes no sense that Doc Ock would effectively try to kill him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2009)

Doc Ock was crazy at that point though.

Oddly, I've never seen "Plan 9 from Outer Space".....or any Ed Wood film. Wonder who is better, Wood or Boll......

Speaking of which, why can't I think of a Uwe Boll mistake?


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2009)

Lol epic thread  

I Lol'd my way through


----------



## Koi (Mar 11, 2009)

masamune1;22122154-[I said:
			
		

> The Mummy Returns[/I]: Imhotep did'nt recognise Eve in the last film even though she's supposed to be the Pharoah's daughter reincarnated; his mummy soldiers have tongues even though real mummies have their tongues ripped out; the Meji seem to have become a vast army for no obvious reason but to fight another vast army.......I could go on.



I'm not even kidding when I say that when I watch this movie, I literally _ignore_ the whole reincarnation subplot thing.  Because it's retarded.  I just like the fights.. and that sexy Arab dude.


----------



## Serp (Mar 11, 2009)

The Mummy, Imoteph is shown struggling and moving while bandaged up and put into the sarcophagus, but all his internal organs were in the Canopic Jars, meaning he should have been dead long before they bandaged him.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Serp said:


> The Mummy, Imoteph is shown struggling and moving while bandaged up and put into the sarcophagus, but all his internal organs were in the Canopic Jars, meaning he should have been dead long before they bandaged him.



I think they might have been Anak-Su-Namun's. At least, that's what Wiki says.

It makes sense. He regenerates by sucking the life out of his victims, so he should'nt be after them in the first place. We never see them get taken out, nor him do anything with them once he gets them. Plus that explains why he got so riled up when that last guy tried to offer it to him to get away.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 12, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Speaking of which, why can't I think of a Uwe Boll mistake?



One morning he woke up and said, "I'm going to be a director!"


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 12, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> Well in spiderman 2 Harry tells Doc Ock that in order to find Spider-Man he must find Peter first. Doc Ock finds Peter with Mary Jane in the cafe and throws a car through the window straight at them. Any normal man would've been killed instantly, and Doc Ock doesn't know that Peter is Spider-Man. Given that Peter is his only lead on Spider-Man, it makes no sense that Doc Ock would effectively try to kill him.



Maybe he was just flinging cars left and right and one accidentally went into the cafe.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 12, 2009)

I have an obvious one: Terminator.

You probably know what im referring to.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Mar 12, 2009)

I cant thnk of the biggest one right now, but I can name a current one: Watchmen. even though everyone who's read the book knows how these happened, you cant help but get the feeling that people were wondering "why is Rorshach's face moving" or "what the hell is Bubastis??"


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 12, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Doc Ock was crazy at that point though.
> 
> Oddly, I've never seen "Plan 9 from Outer Space".....or any Ed Wood film. Wonder who is better, Wood or Boll......
> 
> Speaking of which, why can't I think of a Uwe Boll mistake?



Boll movies don't have plot holes, they're just terrible.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2009)

Boll movies ARE the plot holes. lol,

as for Rorschach's face, I never had a problem with it. I figured in Watchmens AU world, any of that shit could happen.

I was watching TDK last night and felt there were some moments of blatant stupidity. In the first scene with Batman, why would those drug dealers be doing their thing at night when it's stated later they hold their meetings in the day just to avoid Batman? Why not do it in the day? Speaking of which, how would Batman(and fake Batmans) find them?


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ Like how Batman finds everyone else. He finds people linked to the drug dealers, finds out information and goes to the spot.

It's not really a blatant plot hole, there's difference from picking a film apart and knowing when something is obviously wrong with a plot.

It's not like in Iron Man I ask how did the  terrorists know about the army coming through the desert. Its just inference.

I agree with the night time drug dealing though, although I don't see why they'd be drug dealing during the day either. It's not a plot hole though, its just a small goof.



Neo-jplaya said:


> I cant thnk of the biggest one right now, but I can name a current one: Watchmen. even though everyone who's read the book knows how these happened, you cant help but get the feeling that people were wondering "why is Rorshach's face moving" or "what the hell is Bubastis??"



I think it explains why it moves in the comics, I don't remember though. Something to do with the heat of his breath or something.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2009)

lol, yeah, TDK sequences are not really plot holes, just minor goofs(a better term than mistakes), especially as that drug dealer guy was supposed to be the smart one. 

Speaking of Iron Man.

How did he travel to the middle east from whereever he was in such a short time?(When he uses his new suit against the terrorists for the first time). I actually forgave this flub as deleted scenes explain this, but REALLY kill the pacing.


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2009)

I hate watching deleted scenes, they are boring. 

Although I wish TDK had some, I left the theatre wanting more. *very disappointed with the DVD release*


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2009)

Was there a disk 2 or something? When I rented it on netflix, there were no special features.


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2009)

Yea, I got the 2 disc special edition but the second disk sucks ass. Its just concept art, trailers and a few promotional things. Batman Begin's second disk was a full documentary on the making of BB, so I was very disappointed with TDK's second disk. I was hoping for a lot more.

Interviews, making of, things like that. None of it was there.

Iron Man (had the best one, very in depth) and The Incredible Hulk has a great 2nd disk though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> I think it explains why it moves in the comics, I don't remember though. Something to do with the heat of his breath or something.





It just moves because its black and white liquid in between material.


Bubastis was pretty pointless in the Watchmen movie.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 12, 2009)

I Don't know if its a plot hole per say. But how come in the Dark Knight when Wayne is dressed as Batman he uses the Batman voice to people that know he is Bruce Wayne?


----------



## plox (Mar 12, 2009)

Stark said:


> I remember in _Twilight_, where the director said, "This could work."



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

i agree


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2009)

He was probably used to doing that voice. My question was when Gordon is apparently shot, how come Wayne wasn't dressed as Batman when he could've easily been caught that way.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 12, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> He was probably used to doing that voice. My question was when Gordon is apparently shot, how come Wayne wasn't dressed as Batman when he could've easily been caught that way.



Batman would stick out too much in the day.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Mar 13, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> It just moves because its black and white liquid in between material.
> 
> 
> Bubastis was pretty pointless in the Watchmen movie.


exactly my point. I mean, Bubastis was created the same way the squid was, but it wasn't in the movie, so why is Bubastis?


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> It just moves because its black and white liquid in between material.
> 
> 
> Bubastis was pretty pointless in the Watchmen movie.



Which is why I said "or something" I wasn't really sure on how it worked. Thanks for clarifying though.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 13, 2009)

Neo-jplaya said:


> exactly my point. I mean, Bubastis was created the same way the squid was, but it wasn't in the movie, so why is Bubastis?



They still needed bubastis as a lure for manhatten


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2009)

I think Snyder said something like he couldnt include the Squid because the movie would be too long./


----------



## kizuna (Apr 4, 2009)

in terminator two when they managed to get everything sorted... uh... shouldn't that have affected the whole existance of john connor??

personally, i don't care. i frikkin love that trilogy


----------



## Botzu (Apr 4, 2009)

Independence day is the king of plot holes.
- Will Smith being able to pilot the alien craft just by seeing it in action
- The virus being compatible on the alien system(it was created on a mac!)
- The aliens letting in an spaceship that had lost transmission for 40 years just waltz in no questions
- Will smith perfecting a crash landing with the alien craft with no power after the mother spaceship was destroyed.


----------



## Chee (Apr 4, 2009)

alixa19 said:


> in terminator two when they managed to get everything sorted... uh... shouldn't that have affected the whole existance of john connor??
> 
> personally, i don't care. i frikkin love that trilogy



Skynet is still working that's why John Connor is still there.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 4, 2009)

Terminator 3. The Terminator explains that what John and Sarah did in T2 did not stop the Judgment Day but merely pushed it back but how did he know? Since he came from that timeline, the Judgment Day should've just happened, no postpone or anything from his point of view.


----------



## Chee (Apr 4, 2009)

Terminator 3 sucked balls. I pretend that it never happened.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2009)

in Gladiator, Maximus' wife doesn't match the description he gave of her.



> Terminator 3 sucked balls. I pretend that it never happened.


alternate timeline


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Boll movies ARE the plot holes. lol,
> 
> as for Rorschach's face, I never had a problem with it. I figured in Watchmens AU world, any of that shit could happen.
> 
> I was watching TDK last night and felt there were some moments of blatant stupidity. In the first scene with Batman, why would those drug dealers be doing their thing at night when it's stated later they hold their meetings in the day just to avoid Batman? Why not do it in the day? Speaking of which, how would Batman(and fake Batmans) find them?



Scarecrow might just be operating out of there. They probably had to sort out the meet with him and he probaly prefers working at night, maybe because unlike the mobsters Crane is an actual wanted felon. If he operates ut of places like that it might explain how everyone found him, plus Batman was probably actively looking for him. The fact that people were using drugs that just left them screaming likely caught everyones attention. If they knew which mobsters were dealing on the streets, that they were unhappy with what they were selling, and that they were likely trying to find the guy who supplied them to sort it out, just following and waiting would have been enough.

In other words, detective work. 

There are bigger plot holes in the film. For example:

-Dent does'nt seem too bothered that someone grabbed him from behind, knocked him out and put him in a closet, nor that his girlfriend clearly must have seen who did it. 

-A clown thug saw Bruce Wayne come out of nowhere and kick his ass, whilst a couple saw him selfishly run off into his secret hiding place. Then Batman jumps out of nowhere- suddenly, he somehow knew where the Joker would be and did'nt even have to smash through a window or anything-, Wayne nowhere to be found. No-one raises any questions.

-Gordon tell Batman at the end that Harvey killed 5 people, two of them cops, presumably meaning the two crooked ones plus Maroni, his bodyguard, and his driver. How the hell does he know _any_ of this has taken place when he only found out Harvey was on a crazy spree minutes ago? Especialy since at least one of those "killed" was actually alive (so neither she nor Harvey told him- and we're running out of suspects). That bodyguard might have just been knocked out too- Harvey only had a gun, and he certainly did'nt use it there.

- How the hell could Joker pull off loading those ferries with explosives, or that hospital for that matter, with no-one knowing and presumably only after he broke out of police headquarters? Not a plot hole _per say_, but it really stretches things.

And there are probably a couple of other things- I just can't think of them right now.



HugeGuy said:


> Terminator 3. The Terminator explains that what John and Sarah did in T2 did not stop the Judgment Day but merely pushed it back but how did he know? Since he came from that timeline, the Judgment Day should've just happened, no postpone or anything from his point of view.



He came from the new timeline. He even says that he was sent back by John Connor's wife, and not Connor himself as all previous protagonists have been.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 4, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> He came from the new timeline. He even says that he was sent back by John Connor's wife, and not Connor himself as all previous protagonists have been.



Yea but from his point of view he wouldn't think or know that the date of Judgment Day in his timeline has been postpone, would he? It's only from John Connor's point of view that we would know it's been postponed from 1997 to 20something.

I mean, for example, let's say we're actually in an alternate timeline now. In the original timeline 9/11 actually happened on let's say 1st April but someone from that original timeline managed to delayed Osama's plan and it ended up creating an alternate timeline(the one we're in now) and the bombing happens on 11th Sep. But to us living in this alternate timeline we won't have the knowledge that the bombing was actually postponed. To us, 1st April passed by with nothing happened and then on 11th Sep, BOOM!


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 4, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Yea but from his point of view he wouldn't think or know that the date of Judgment Day in his timeline has been postpone, would he? It's only from John Connor's point of view that we would know it's been postponed from 1997 to 20something.
> 
> I mean, for example, let's say we're actually in an alternate timeline now. In the original timeline 9/11 actually happened on let's say 1st April but someone from that original timeline managed to delayed Osama's plan and it ended up creating an alternate timeline(the one we're in now) and the bombing happens on 11th Sep. But to us living in this alternate timeline we won't have the knowledge that the bombing was actually postponed. To us, 1st April passed by with nothing happened and then on 11th Sep, BOOM!



John Connor from both timelines would have known what really happened. There may also have been records from Cyberdyne on at least the first Terminator and SkyNet- which was probably based on other Cyberdyne records- could have discovered this and, after figuring out timetravel, put two and two together. 

The Terminator is a product of SkyNet and a subordinate of John Connor-in other words, he knows because someone in the future timeline informed him, or he learnt about it some other way.

Imagine if that person who stopped 1/4 stayed in the new timeline and simply convinced a group of people that they did indeed alter the future; then imagine Osama bin Laden starts understanding the theories of time-travel and discovers that someone altered the past. The Terminator is an al-Queada operative/ defector who has been informed of all this.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2009)

Terminator, how could John Connor exist in the first place if Kyle Reese is his father and was sent back in time by him

Oh Aliens themselves in the movie Alien/Aliens, they make zero sense, no motive, the Queen itself we don't know how came to exist and how she's laying eggs which are face huggers, who laid the face first face hugger? Not to mention they just exist and kill for no apparent reason, they have no purpose.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 4, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> John Connor from both timelines would have known what really happened. There may also have been records from Cyberdyne on at least the first Terminator and SkyNet- which was probably based on other Cyberdyne records- could have discovered this and, after figuring out timetravel, put two and two together.
> 
> The Terminator is a product of SkyNet and a subordinate of John Connor-in other words, he knows because someone in the future timeline informed him, or he learnt about it some other way.
> 
> Imagine if that person who stopped 1/4 stayed in the new timeline and simply convinced a group of people that they did indeed alter the future; then imagine Osama bin Laden starts understanding the theories of time-travel and discovers that someone altered the past. The Terminator is an al-Queada operative/ defector who has been informed of all this.


Hmm, good explanation. You just made the Terminator trilogy looked better which is awesome for me.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Apr 4, 2009)

Pretty much every Disney-Movie in History (still love 'em though).
Plus Twilight. _Nothing_ about that shit makes sense.
But it's interesting enough to ponder why an _undead_ male vampire would have any sperm left since he's practically _dead_ and shit.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 4, 2009)

Botzu said:


> Independence day is the king of plot holes.
> - Will Smith being able to pilot the alien craft just by seeing it in action
> - The virus being compatible on the alien system(it was created on a mac!)
> - The aliens letting in an spaceship that had lost transmission for 40 years just waltz in no questions
> - Will smith perfecting a crash landing with the alien craft with no power after the mother spaceship was destroyed.



I don't get how that guy in the end flew his fighter into the super laser and THAT alone destroyed the alien craft.  THEN the nuke that Will Smith and Jeff Goldblum leave in the mothership can take it out alone, despite the fact that countless of missiles fired by the fighters led by the President did minimal damage.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Terminator, how could John Connor exist in the first place if Kyle Reese is his father and was sent back in time by him



Time Paradox.

Or maybe the original John Connor had a different dad; or there _was_ no original John Connor and Reese was originally sent back by someone else.

'Course, that would mean that there was at least two time-travel missions prior to the events of the film (since John showed Reese a photo of his mother 'cause he knew Reese was his dad even though Reese did'nt know it himself).

That, or John Connor just origially had a different dad. He grew up, sent Reese back, Reese became the father of a different John Connor, and Connor sent Reese back _again_ for the benefit of the movie going public. 



> Oh Aliens themselves in the movie Alien/Aliens, they make zero sense, no motive, the Queen itself we don't know how came to exist and how she's laying eggs which are face huggers, who laid the face first face hugger? Not to mention they just exist and kill for no apparent reason, they have no purpose.



None of those are plot holes.



Kuchiki said:


> I don't get how that guy in the end flew his fighter into the super laser and THAT alone destroyed the alien craft.  THEN the nuke that Will Smith and Jeff Goldblum leave in the mothership can take it out alone, despite the fact that countless of missiles fired by the fighters led by the President did minimal damage.



1) I think that was just because of how powerful the laser was. It worked only because it was fully charged, and that made the explosion X times stronger.

2) A nuke is several thousand times more powerful than any normal missile. Plus, unlike the President, they were inside. 

Though, considering it's size, it probably should'nt have destroyed it quite so badly.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 4, 2009)

Star Wars:

You need to begin Jedi training at a young age (as young as five) to be even compotent enough to be considored a padawan at the age of 12.

Luke trained mainly with no one to help him. Then, when he did have help from Yoda, he had to convince the bastard to help, whom had turned down his father for being too old at the age of 12 years previous.

On top of that, to prove himself as a jedi after a VERY short period, he needs to kill the most powerful ex-Jedi in the galaxy. And he does it.

Seriously.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Luke is just very, very talented. And his teachers were excellent.

Plus, Vader probably lost a good deal of his power after the....incident, and in the Expanded Universe he explicitly does. 

Since a Jedi's connection to the Force depends on microscopic bacteria living inside of them (and Anakin only had 20,000+, and that was a record), having your limbs chopped off, your body incinerated, and then what is left converted into a cyborg probably won't help your midiclorian count or, consequently, youtr chances in a fight against your son who probably has just as many as you used to have. And you don't really want to kill him anyway.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 4, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Terminator, how could John Connor exist in the first place if Kyle Reese is his father and was sent back in time by him
> 
> Oh Aliens themselves in the movie Alien/Aliens, they make zero sense, no motive, the Queen itself we don't know how came to exist and how she's laying eggs which are face huggers, who laid the face first face hugger? Not to mention they just exist and kill for no apparent reason, they have no purpose.



They're monsters, monsters don't need motives, they're just animals that eat humans.

Citizen kane one was there to hear kane say rosebud.


----------



## fugthimble (Apr 5, 2009)

TWILIGHT, PUH-LEASE.

"I've been watching you for two months."
"...I've only been here for one."


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 5, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> I have an obvious one: Terminator.
> 
> You probably know what im referring to.



Kyle Reese been John's dad?


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Boll movies ARE the plot holes. lol,
> 
> as for Rorschach's face, I never had a problem with it. I figured in Watchmens AU world, any of that shit could happen.
> 
> *I was watching TDK last night and felt there were some moments of blatant stupidity. In the first scene with Batman, why would those drug dealers be doing their thing at night when it's stated later they hold their meetings in the day just to avoid Batman? Why not do it in the day? Speaking of which, how would Batman(and fake Batmans) find them*?



Nope not really a plot hole, the Russian was dealing with Scarecrow and Scarecrow is a wanted man so he cant be out at daytime like the mob bosses hence why they met at night.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> ^^ Like how Batman finds everyone else. He finds people linked to the drug dealers, finds out information and goes to the spot.
> 
> It's not really a blatant plot hole, there's difference from picking a film apart and knowing when something is obviously wrong with a plot.
> 
> ...



Its made out of a new material created by Jon, in the Watchmen universe certain things have been discovered while others are being explored due to Jon being present and giving humans some of these new developments.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> Terminator 3 sucked balls. I pretend that it never happened.



You and me both buddy, alas but there is hope is Salvation. In Bale and Nolan we trust.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 5, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Luke is just very, very talented. And his teachers were excellent.
> 
> Plus, Vader probably lost a good deal of his power after the....incident, and in the Expanded Universe he explicitly does.
> 
> Since a Jedi's connection to the Force depends on microscopic bacteria living inside of them (and Anakin only had 20,000+, and that was a record), having your limbs chopped off, your body incinerated, and then what is left converted into a cyborg probably won't help your midiclorian count or, consequently, youtr chances in a fight against your son who probably has just as many as you used to have. And you don't really want to kill him anyway.



The fact that Vader is weaker after his accident is actually canon, Lucas has confirmed that very fact. So yes Luke did in fact fight a weaker Vader than the one in Episode 3.


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

Tempproxy, there is an 'Edit' button, use that instead of triple posting.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> Tempproxy, there is an 'Edit' button, use that instead of triple posting.



Lol what? Did you even read my posts before posting?


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

Holyshit, I just went up and you posted 5 times in a row. 

Seriously, Edit button. And yea, I read them.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> Holyshit, I just went up and you posted 5 times in a row.
> 
> Seriously, Edit button. And yea, I read them.



Lol Wait but they are in response to diffrent topics, and mehhhhhhh I cant be bothered to edit everything into one post its just bothersome. Of course if a mod wants to aid me then yaaaaaaaaa be my guest. Hope my 5 posts isnt annoying.


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, if you have a quote and the response beneath the quote it will still work that way. Plus copy and paste is your friend. There is also a multi-quote button. It just looks like your spamming the place.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Nope not really a plot hole, the Russian was dealing with Scarecrow and Scarecrow is a wanted man so he cant be out at daytime like the mob bosses hence why they met at night.



lol, it's easy. Find a building or house, preferably abandoned and do your business there. Apparently they weren't very good at being subtle in their meeting because not only did they attract Batman, they also attracted those wannabe Batmans.

Furthermore, the Russian guy was supposed to be smart, so it doesn't make alot of sense.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 5, 2009)

> But it's interesting enough to ponder why an undead male vampire would have any sperm left since he's practically dead and shit.


it's possible.  relatives who want grandchildren can have sperm removed from a dead guy (has to be before they start to decay), they shove a rod up their ass and send a shitload of electricity to jump start his crotch and it cums a little bit.

I read this in a science book


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> it's possible.  relatives who want grandchildren can have sperm removed from a dead guy (has to be before they start to decay), they shove a rod up their ass and send a shitload of electricity to jump start his crotch and it cums a little bit.
> 
> I read this in a science book



He's 108 years old. And all of his "liquids" were replaced by venom. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



If anything, it should've turned Bella into a vampire instead of getting her pregnate.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, it's easy. Find a building or house, preferably abandoned and do your business there. Apparently they weren't very good at being subtle in their meeting because not only did they attract Batman, they also attracted those wannabe Batmans.



I guess they figured it would be less conspicuous to meet up in a place where they would be expected to park their vehicles than to park them in an abandoned building or house that, by definition, no-one hangs around. Anyone suspicious of them should (in theory) think they are just parking and are going somewhere else.

The Batmen (all of them) would have found them anyway. They almost certainly followed them there, and were probably planning on nabbing the Scarecrow since it was obvious he was involved. Whether the location was abandoned or not would have been irrelevant- at least one Batman would have gotten them anyway.



> *Furthermore, the Russian guy was supposed to be smart,* so it doesn't make alot of sense.



No he was'nt.

And he's Chechen, not Russian.


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

The Chechen guy only cares about money, Gotham deserves a better class of criminal.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> The Chechen guy only cares about money, Gotham deserves a better class of criminal.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

CATNIP. FUCK YES.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Fear the feline fury of this ferocious frightful felon:


----------



## Jeff (Apr 5, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> 1) I think that was just because of how powerful the laser was. It worked only because it was fully charged, and that made the explosion X times stronger.
> 
> 2) A nuke is several thousand times more powerful than any normal missile. Plus, unlike the President, they were inside.
> 
> Though, considering it's size, it probably should'nt have destroyed it quite so badly.



So, I guess, it basically started a chain reaction probably due to the concentration of energy being ignited IN the ship itself?  That makes sense actually, and I guess the laser didn't fire prior to him flying into it (otherwise it would incinerate him instantly)

And yeah, considering the size of the mother ship I didn't figure a nuke would have done that much damage.  I could see it making them retreat, but not wiping out the whole ship.

And since we are on the topic, does anyone remember how the other destroyers were taken down?  By nukes or something?


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Fear the feline fury of this ferocious frightful felon:



*Robin bends over*
Batman: Not now, Robin! I'm fighting a huge pussy!
Robin: Holy kitty cats Batman, I hate huge pussies!


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Kuchiki said:


> So, I guess, it basically started a chain reaction probably due to the concentration of energy being ignited IN the ship itself?  That makes sense actually, and I guess the laser didn't fire prior to him flying into it (otherwise it would incinerate him instantly)
> 
> And yeah, considering the size of the mother ship I didn't figure a nuke would have done that much damage.  I could see it making them retreat, but not wiping out the whole ship.
> 
> And since we are on the topic, does anyone remember how the other destroyers were taken down?  By nukes or something?



Well, the US sent messages to the rest of the world about how they beat them. So, presumably, the other countries just had to wait for the other ships to charge up _their_ doomsday laser and take it from there. 

Maybe in a better way than sending pilots to their deaths.

The nuke thing I guess makes sense if the explosion set of other parts of the ship, like a chain reaction.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 5, 2009)

*ALIEN FUCKING 3:*

A Face Hugger is supposed to die after it's done impregnating a single host. Yet somehow, the single one in Alien 3 was able to impregnate Ripley, survive, impregnate a dog, and then die.

:taichou

God that movie pissed me off.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2009)

lol, I think ALien 3 is underrated. Yes, it has some bad plot holes, bland characters, crappy deaths of the more interesting characters(and the survivors of the previous film) and a dumbed down script....but I like David Finchers take on the movie.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 6, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I think ALien 3 is underrated. Yes, it has some bad plot holes, bland characters, crappy deaths of the more interesting characters(and the survivors of the previous film) and a dumbed down script....but I like David Finchers take on the movie.



I am willing to admit that the movie had its good parts. I absolutely loved the soundtrack and the Dog Alien. I also really liked how the Aliens finally got Ripley by impregnating her, but her firing right back at them by sacrificing herself to wipe them out completely.

I just wished all of that was attached to an actual worthy movie of what used to be an epic series. Because the fact is, regardless of its good points, the movie was basically just a futuristic prison movie with Ripley and her good ol' acid filled nemesis just kinda hitchin a ride on it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

lol, well, I didnt say it was as good as the first 2.

The first 2 were perfect movies(more-or-less). The third one is underrated, but yeah, it has some flaws(have you seen the producers cut? It's much better). 

Then came Aliens 4, which was dumb entertainment and those uneven Alien Vs Predator movies.

my ratings would go like this.

1) 4/4
2) 4/4
3) 3/4(3.5/4 for producers cut)
4) 2.5/4
AVP) 2-2.5/4
AVP2) 2/4(the only one I've reviewed)


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2009)

There are much to many to mention. That Jaws one though is pretty dumb.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)

what is funny about this thread is that in the past 3 years, Catman has become one of the biggest badasses ever. period. in history.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Well, the US sent messages to the rest of the world about how they beat them. So, presumably, the other countries just had to wait for the other ships to charge up _their_ doomsday laser and take it from there.
> 
> Maybe in a better way than sending pilots to their deaths.
> 
> The nuke thing I guess makes sense if the explosion set of other parts of the ship, like a chain reaction.



I figured the destruction of the mothership caused their destruction too. Didn't they show all those destroyers destroyed only after the mothership had been taken out?


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 7, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> I figured the destruction of the mothership caused their destruction too. Didn't they show all those destroyers destroyed only after the mothership had been taken out?



They did, but Jeff Goldblum said that the virus and the bomb would take out their shields. He never said anything about it destroying the other ships, and that general said to send the other countries info on how to take them out only after they that guy flew into the laser.

So it was a coincidence. They never expected the destruction of the mothership to take out the other ships. Which makes sense if the ship Goldblum and Smith were piloting not only still flew but was flying even though it was lightyears ahead of the rest of the fleet for about 40 years.


----------

